# Huron River under Belleville lake dam - where the heck is this place?



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I have read in the past that people do well for smallmouth, walleye and occasional musky in the river under the dam at Belleville Lake. 

I bought some leeches saturday to go to my "other lake", never made it, however, I had an itch to go out fishing at dusk last night and try for a walleye, I had to be relatively quick there and back, so I figured I'd go fishing somewhat "local" so I went out looking for this part of the river by the Belleville dam. 

I took I94 to haggerty, drove around a bit , and couldn't find this place. I know it isn't at lower huron metropark. I ended up parking in a small lot next to the railroad tracks on haggerty just around the corner from Huron River drive (on the other side of the tracks was a park, can't remember the name of it, but it stated it closed at dusk). I hiked down a rutted trail, ended up down by the river,however, under a bridge. There may have been a dam upriver a bit, but I couldn't walk/hike to it, as I would have been walking in the water, and the "bridge " with its high steep land prevented me from walking upstream any more. 

Question: 

1). was I close to being in the right area? 

2). Is this area worth fishing? 


In the parking lot area as I was tying up my rig, man, it smelt something ferocious. Smelt like someone caught a bunch of carp and left them to die in the weeds. Brutal!


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

94 to haggerty (south)
right on huron river drive (west)

take that down past the tracks and follow the sign for Sandy's marine. then just follow that road until it ends.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

OK, thanks. 

So..... is is place worth it to fish? Or should I try somewhere else locally? 

Again, I'd like to target walleye. 

Mike


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

well it's hard to say, I've caught them there in the past. but haven't fished it awhile, and I WOULD NOT EAT THEM!!!!!


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Why wouldn't you eat them? I thought the Huron was pretty clean?????


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

when you get down to the damn you can decide for yourself.

I used to live in bellville for awhile and most people on the lake won't swim in it.


----------

